
Gliding Algorithm Lets Drones Surf the Winds for Hours - jonbaer
http://www.popsci.com/new-software-lets-drones-surf-winds-for-hours
======
hrgeek
Wow. Everything in this article was new to me. Short but good read overall. If
they're having this great of advances in this short of time, they should be
able to have continuous gliders in the next decade I'd assume.

